# Finally, a light truck diesel!



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

UncleJ said:


> Sweet conversion! Just what Jeep should have made -- but didn't!:yikes: Out here on the left coast the dreaded CARB would have a fit if we tried that. Did you have any problem with the Iowa emissions Nazi's? Looks like a perfect little rock crawler too!


No emission tests here. But the tier 2 compliant B3.3T is way better than the carbureted pre tier 1 inline 6 gas engine it replaced.

Sent from my XT901 using Bimmer App


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Wouldn't buy a RAM. Wake me up when a Tacoma/Tundra comes with a diesel or I can get a VW Amarok


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The Tacoma has a diesel -- sort of -- but its not sold here. Its called the HiLux and is a mainstay of everywhere else that needs a really rugged truck. Nissan has a similar counterpoint -- the Patrol, again a diesel that is a true utility vehicle.:angel: GM even has a diesel Colorado (mid size truck) that is widely sold in South America -- and probably elsewhere, and Ford's Ranger also is diesel powered for export. Of course we all know about the VW Amarok and the "chicken tax". The RAM (which BTW is vastly improved over previous reiterations from most accounts) is at least a start in the right direction!


----------

